# what to do after you throw up?



## dontsurfonmytur (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok, i am sick and like 2 weeks ago i threw up, most of myb reakfast and some of my vitamins. so i retook the vitamins that i threw up and i duno what i had to eat after. 
But today i threw up very very veyr little bit. What hsould i do like have a banana?


----------



## goandykid (Dec 6, 2006)

I usually go back to sleep.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2006)

typically I brush my teeth


----------



## Focus (Dec 6, 2006)

Wash your mouth out with water, and then try to drink a bit of water. Clear your throat too? It's stomach acid, and will cause harm if it sits there I guess.


----------



## StanUk (Dec 6, 2006)

Having a banana after being sick is quite a random thing to do.

Sip some water and brush your teeth  and then later on try and make up for the calories you threw up by eating some more.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 6, 2006)

Really, no sleep guys?

Usually it goes like this:

Step 1: Fall Asleep

Step 2: Wake up, lean over side of bed, throw up into a towel or something

Step 3: Roll back and fall back asleep.



If I'm sick I jsut sleep it out.


----------



## StanUk (Dec 6, 2006)

I suppose it depends where his being sick is alcohol induced or not, if it is I would just follow your 3 simple steps


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Dec 6, 2006)

oh i am not THAT sick. I just have this cough, wehre usually after breakfast after i brush my teeth, i'l cough or something and not breathe correctly. which leads to shortness of breath which can lead to puking, most of the times i can just try to breathe and take deep breaths and keep it from comiing out, but today it just came out..

so i will follow that guys advice and make up the calories for lunch?? sound good?  im gona have a chicken burrito with avocado and letttuce and hotsauce and a chicken salad with no dressing mostly.


----------

